# How often do you guys change your plugs



## 90jett (Feb 15, 2003)

Spark plugs guys......how often. I bought the car at 50k.....at 61k now, and have no idea when/if the dealership did it.
Thanks


----------



## rafarquhar (Sep 22, 2008)

I could be VERY wrong, but I think they're supposed to be replaced at 40k. I'm about to hit 40k and I think that was one of the things in need of service.
Check with the dealer to see if it was done.


----------



## familyguy (Jul 11, 2005)

I believe that it is 40k. That is when I did mine.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (familyguy)*

Yup...every 40K and if you don't have evidence that it was done..asume it wasn't...3 and out lease guys don't do any maintenace in some cases..that's why VW now has free maintenance for 3 years....but that stops B4 serious maintenance like plugs, fuel filter etc need be done..clever those VW guys!


----------



## 90jett (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Thanks guys.....I'll get it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Yup...every 40K and if you don't have evidence that it was done..asume it wasn't...3 and out lease guys don't do any maintenace in some cases..that's why VW now has free maintenance for 3 years....but that stops B4 serious maintenance like plugs, fuel filter etc need be done..clever those VW guys!









Don't fall for it ... fuel filter is only called for 40K maintenance for the TDI if I'm correct. Of course, preventive maintenance doesn't hurt. Just the $600 bill that they will hit you with for the 40K service!!


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

I did my plugs at 20K and plan on doing them at that interval from here on out.
- Jeremy.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_I did my plugs at 20K and plan on doing them at that interval from here on out.
- Jeremy.

That just seems like a waste...


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_
That just seems like a waste...

Seems a waste to me too. If these were copper plugs I could see it but these are platinum plugs, I'd like to know why they shouldn't be good for 60-100K like all others are. 
I THINK the 40k service is to check plugs. I could see dressing the electrode and re-gapping them, but I wouldn't replace them unless the electrode is severely eroded which would make me ask what else is wrong to have caused it.
If your plugs are bad, you know it.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

you can run these 100k easily. at 60k they still run like new. if you log gas mileage like myself, just replace them when you notice a drop off in fuel economy, when cold starts get hard, or when your engine doesn't accelerate smoothly anymore.


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

I changed mine around 60k, big difference in hp, gas mileage, and smoothness of the engine. Will probably change them again at 100k


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: ('05JettaSPE)*

What kind of plugs do you guys recommend and is it hard to change them ? sorry I have not pulled the engine cover yet .But I am very handy at working on vw's .I had 2.0 jetta and still have my 84 rabbit which I have done ALOT of work too.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (08jettas)*

Pulling the cover off isn't too hard, but if it just won't pop off, run the engine a little to warm it up and soften the grommets some and it's a lot easier.
Coils and plugs are easily accessable, right on top of the engine. There's a VW tool to pop off the coil packs but I've seen someone do it with pliers and a screwdriver.
The only thing that wears out on plugs is the electrode: if it's still long (unless it's got 60k+ on it they should be) you can dress the end it with a small jeweler's file to make the edges square and sharp then re-gap it to spec. Good as new and save $80 or so.
Unless you really know what you're about absolutely use a torque wrench to put 'em back in. I always use anti-seize, other's say it's bad. Your call.


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

These are the plugs I just put in my Jetta, this is also the best price I found on them anywhere on the web. Dealer charges around $20 per plug. I did not use anti-seize but I did torque them to 25Nm or 18.5 foot pounds, and i also used dielectric grease and have had zero problems. Here is the link and good luck!!
http://www.amazon.com/NGK-PZFR..._iyr3


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: ('05JettaSPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’05JettaSPE* »_These are the plugs I just put in my Jetta, this is also the best price I found on them anywhere on the web. Dealer charges around $20 per plug. I did not use anti-seize but I did torque them to 25Nm or 18.5 foot pounds, and i also used dielectric grease and have had zero problems. Here is the link and good luck!!
http://www.amazon.com/NGK-PZFR..._iyr3

Not using antisieze on steel plug threads goin into aluminum head threads is a BAD idea!







If you do get siezing on the plug threads..make darn sure you try to remove plugs when engine is stone cold..trying to remove plugs from hot engine makes problem worse!..ask me how I know!







For stock/mildly modified engines (not turboed etc) use only the OEM plugs..automotive engineers spend tons 'o time and $$$'s testing to optimize plug characteristics to each engine, stick with their selection! Unless plug mfg can give you data on your exact engine with their "wonder" plugs in it...all their claims are just marketing hype! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

These are the same as OEM plugs, NGK just put a different name on them so that VW can sell them for double the price at the dealership, if you look at the specs there is virtually no difference, and as long as you change your plugs at the proper interval and put them to spec on torque you shouldn't have a problem with any seizing


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

You may think it's a waste to replace them at 20K miles, but the rough idle that everyone whines about on the 2.5's was virtually eliminated after changing the plugs. This has been discussed ad nauseam in the 2.5 technical thread. Oh, and I used iridium plugs. 
- Jeremy.

_Modified by jtrujillo86 at 8:18 PM 10-29-2009_


_Modified by jtrujillo86 at 8:19 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone , I am going to check mine and replace very soon .


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

my 99 G20 came with platinum plugs and didnt need replacing till 60k. Throw some BOSCH +4 in there and you should be good till another 100k
and for the love of god, USE anti seize. PPL who say you shouldnt use it have no idea what happens to the metals in that area. The parts could literally melt or fuse together, and you could possibly strip the threads trying to get it out. Trust me, its like taking the glow plugs off a Humvee, and it does happen.


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 3:12 PM 10-31-2009_


----------

